Ask HN: What are your favorite short and concise books? - lauren_
======
yesenadam
_The Art of Worldly Wisdom_ \- Gracian

[http://gen.lib.rus.ec/search.php?req=art+of+worldly+wisdom](http://gen.lib.rus.ec/search.php?req=art+of+worldly+wisdom)

------
ColinWright
_The Prince_ \- Niccolò Machiavelli.

------
bigtrakzapzap
_War is a Racket_ \- Smedley Butler (2x Medal of Honor, Marine General)

------
surfsvammel
_Animal Farm_ by George Orwell springs to mind.

------
clarkmoody
_Anatomy of the State_ \- Murray Rothbard

------
genjipress
Letters To A Young Poet - Rainer Maria Rilke

------
wwarner
_Them_ Jon Ronson

